# 25RSS



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

We have had this trailer for about 8 months now and still love it. As a matter of fact we had to retrieve it from a seasonal spot in January to move from NH to GA. When we went to get it, I had to put the chains on the explorer and drag it out of the permanent site. Took about 3 hours of diggin and other, but we got it out. January 25th we started down toward GA and got nailed by a huge snow storm in NY city. We stayed the night an left the next morning after digging out of a 6 inch snow fall. I have been spending a lot of time recently cleaning the rust and other from the massive salt...If you cna avoid salt...Do it. These trailers are not meant for that.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sounds like a fun winter trip!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

HI STEVE, we take delivery of our 23rs on thursday of this week.
i cant wait.
so what part of ga are you in?
we live about 1 hour south of atl.

maybe we will run into each other soon.

lamar


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT. You are really going to like it. Right after we recieved ours, we placed it on a seasonal site and my wife and 2 kids stayed in it for 1.5 months. What a test drive. Minor issues, very minor, overall we are pleased.

We are in the Albany area. Planning on going to Georgia Veterans State Park this weekend for the season opener...







.

Use the checklist to check it out, I think it was on another thread. I knew about the black and grey water labels reversed...but I still opened the wrong one...Surprise...yuk.







That was about it. Go over the whole thing after about 500 miles and tighten everything...I mean everything. Doors, everthing you can find including the Lug nuts.


----------

